# Ultimate Dream Town Tourney: Round 1a- Fairy Tale Towns



## in-a-pickle (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome back to another Ultimate Dream Town Tourney poll!

Today we will be comparing two Fairy Tale towns head to head in a poll for anyone to vote in. The following towns are...



*Mayor Jennifer's Pink Sea*
Dream Code: 5100-2140-1457 
VS.
*Mayor Kerry's Albion*
Dream Code: 7900-2406-3038​

Alright, here are the following rules for voters:

-No bias against user's towns, use your best judgement!
-You must visit BOTH towns for a fair poll.
-Try and look around the entire town to pick up the collective theme.
-If this is your town, you may vote for your own.
-Please vote based on the category.
-Most of all, have fun!

Mayor Comments: (Optional) The mayors have a choice of telling you whether to pay attention to something.

Jennifer: N/A

Kerry: _Could you please ask the voters to check out the houses? Thank you so much! _

The poll will close in 48 hours, the winning town will advance on to Round 2!

Ready...
Set...
VOTE!

Additionally, you may post that you voted, but not for who. Just so we can keep the thread bumped for others to see.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 14, 2013)

So far it's neck and neck...with 1 vote apiece xD


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Both of them were lovely! A few comments for both towns below:

Pink Sea: You had pink flowers throughout your town, however there is one little spot that has a jumble of different colors. I wasn't quite sure if that was on purpose or if you need to get more pink flowers to fill that area up.

Albion: I loved, loved, loved your path. Though your town felt a little barren, like more trees were needed and PWP's. In my opinion, that is. 

(That stuff above isn't spoilers is it? lol)


----------



## Laurina (Oct 15, 2013)

I voted c:

Jennifer: I love how your villagers were fit for a fairy tale theme. And it really felt like I was in a sea of pink.
Kerry: I loved the path you used and your houses were amazing.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 15, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Both of them were lovely! A few comments for both towns below:
> 
> Pink Sea: You had pink flowers throughout your town, however there is one little spot that has a jumble of different colors. I wasn't quite sure if that was on purpose or if you need to get more pink flowers to fill that area up.
> 
> ...



No your fine! As you long as you don't show any kind of obvious bias then your good


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 15, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Pink Sea: You had pink flowers throughout your town, however there is one little spot that has a jumble of different colors. I wasn't quite sure if that was on purpose or if you need to get more pink flowers to fill that area up.



It was on purpose--that was essentially a Rainbow Garden so it has one of each flower in it organized to the best of it @-@ Felt it added to the royalness of the area.

LaurinaMN  - Thank you!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 15, 2013)

Jennifer- wow did that take some time on your part. Awesome paths. I like the rainbow garden! 

Kerry- bowing to your Hogwarts slytherin house. So impressed. I may have to start a Hogwarts when I get my 2nd copy of the game. I also luved the pastel rainbow pathways. Beautiful.


----------



## majnin (Oct 15, 2013)

Jennifer: I loved your landscaping!

Kerry: Wowowowow. Awesome.


----------



## Halation (Oct 15, 2013)

Jennifer....your town is AMAZING and just adorable! I love the flowers & really really love the cut out standees you used. I also like the attention to detail by giving your villagers pink rococo furniture. It was fun to check out each villagers house. I spent well over an hour in your town!

Kerry...love the path you used. So pretty! LOVED the Hogwarts house. Looked AMAZING! The slytherin room, the potions class, the herbology class...everything was so original! Good job!

Good job both of you.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you all! T~T <3


----------



## in-a-pickle (Oct 15, 2013)

Bump c:


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words  I definitely have been working harder on my houses than my actual town, so it's time to start getting my town up to shape I think ^_^ Now that the houses are finished anyway


----------

